# 🔨 [CLOSED] Al is crafting a Shell Fountain!! 🐚✨



## londonxing (Apr 24, 2020)

Al is crafting a shell fountain!! Come and grab a DIY recipe from him!!






- My island is roped off except for Al's house, so just swing a right past the airport, go up, and you'll find him. I'll be right outside his house!
- Tips are not required but appreciated if you feel like it!
- Reply here with your in-game name to be put in the queue. I will be taking 3 people at a time. I will get through everyone as long as he is still crafting!

Edit: Make sure you don't already have the recipe as he wouldn't give to someone who already had it

Edit edit: Still crafting!!

Edit edit edit: He stopped crafting, sorry guys


----------



## SakuraJD (Apr 24, 2020)

I would love to come^^ Sakura of Clow


----------



## acnl.nancy (Apr 24, 2020)

i'll love to come! in game name is nancy


----------



## Yukikuro (Apr 24, 2020)

I would love to come!

Oops also ign is Yukierei!


----------



## flurrybuster (Apr 24, 2020)

IGN: フユキ


----------



## dev1l (Apr 24, 2020)

i would love to go! ign; muerte?!


----------



## marcko0412 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi I’d loce to visit too: ign Ken from Linden


----------



## Darkina (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello, I would love to visit. IGN: Angel from Happy Hugs


----------



## Fye (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi, I'm interested in coming if you're still accepting visitors 
Doe from Nara


----------



## mistakenolive (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm interested please 

Ign: Katia


----------



## TheLostEmpire (Apr 24, 2020)

May I come

Ign Arielle 
Town VitaSerena


----------



## londonxing (Apr 24, 2020)

He's still crafting!


----------



## luna.cee (Apr 24, 2020)

May I visit please


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 24, 2020)

If he is still crafting, I'd love to visit.


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 24, 2020)

same here!


----------



## Asyrah (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi can I visit?


----------



## Saaahar (Apr 24, 2020)

If he’s still crafting may I visit ?


----------



## Karlexus (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi, I would love to stop by for the recipe. Sorry, I'm Kandy from Harmony


----------



## londonxing (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi everyone don't forget to mention your in-game name please!  Just trying to stay organized


----------



## Jazminur (Apr 24, 2020)

If he’s still crafting I’d love to stop by, Jazmin from Belva Isle.


----------

